# Best Pike Lure



## mallardrocker

*what is the best Pike Lure*​
Jerk Bait,620.69%Jig13.45%Crank Bait724.14%Spinner Bait1448.28%Buzz Bait13.45%


----------



## mallardrocker

What is the best Pike Lure? and colour


----------



## waterwolf

I like the jerks


----------



## Chuck Smith

Mine is a SPOON!

Nothing beats a good old red and white dare devil!

Chuck


----------



## Jungda99

I don't think there is such a thing. Some days I can't get them to bite on a spoon. Then other days the buzz doesn't work. I then I catch them on a rappala There are too many variable sun, wind, vegitation. To hard to chose.


----------



## SODSUCKER

Spinner bait
They just can't resist a spinner bait helicoptering down on the edge of the weeds. Bass love them too.


----------



## Invector

You forgot spoons. Spoons will out do any other lure I have used for pike. I use a fair amount of spinnerbaits and cranks at times. Though I have landed huge pike with several types of lures but I use spoons for numbers and size. My largest Canadian pike came on a spoon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Kind of depends on the lake and time of year. One of my most productive lures was a RattleTrap. Cast it into shallow water and the deep dive follows the weed tops all the way down. When the time is right though they'll hit anything.


----------



## nickle ditch

yellow five of diamonds.


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

Rattle Trap in crawdad can be used anywhere.


----------



## Roger8

I like a spoon for pike, musky early season bass and walleye. I like a natural finish, but will use a daredevelle or a five of diamonds. The one thing I like to do with my spoons is adorn them with an Uncle Josh bass strip. I do this in a unique fashion which I will share with you. It just might put something in the boat for you, it has for me. I first remove the split ring from the hook and spoon. I replace this with a snap, carefully open the back end and put it through the hole on the spoon. After you close it give it an extra squeeze to keep it shut. Use a good quality snap of course. I put a siwash hook on in place of the treble, then the fun stars. open the snap(the business end) and slide a pork bass strip on the end hole that's been pre punched at the factory. Put this on the snap, next there is on the Uncle Josh a second pre punched hole down near the middle. Pull this over the hook. If you are having difficulty with it riding up and covering the barb, put a piece of plastic worm on the shank of the hook before slipping the strip over the hook. You can create some interesting colour combinations with this. You can also make some different action tails with a sharp knife. I split the tail further up, and sometimes split it again for a ribbon effect. That works real well for active fish. These are also a good bass presentation, let your quarry dictate the size of the spoon. They are an older bait, but have some surprisingly modern results.


----------



## Nate1983

Big old white spinnerbait or a johnson silver minnow with a green twister tail on it :beer:


----------



## Travery

If its flashy and it moves.... They'll hit it!


----------



## Travery

Or just use a plain hook and a frozen dead Cisco for one of these HA

[siteimg]6117[/siteimg]


----------



## YBONES

I`m fond of 2 lures...1st is a spinner bait,tandem willow 1/2 oz in white or black.White mostly.The other would be a crankbait, bomber tx in a moss green mirror pattern(orange eyes) or excaliber fat free shad in chart-citrus color with orange eyes....gotta have those those eyes,does make a difference for me!
Bob/ybones-upstate N.Y :beer: 
ESOX...music to my ears!


----------

